# Butler PA Swap Meet is January 19th. 2014



## oldwhizzer (Dec 17, 2013)

Just Talked to Jeff Rapp the Butler Pa Swap Meet is January 19th 2014


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Dec 17, 2013)

do you have any other info?  time address ect.... I am from Ohio


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2013)

72convertibless454 said:


> do you have any other info?  time address ect.... I am from Ohio




I have a flyer for this meet but it's at home. Tonight I can scan and post it. I suppose your user name has something to do with what you drive? Do you have a real Z16 "W" code car? I've had my '72 El Camino SS454 for 31 years now! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1953BelAir (Dec 17, 2013)

I posed a pic of the flyer with all the info. The show is in the hotel conference room. The address is: 139 Pittsburgh Rd, Butler, PA 16001. It’s a fun show. We usually get a room at the hotel and grab some beers in the bar the night before.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 23, 2013)

*The Butler Show is great!*

Worth the ride out for sure from Ohio. It is right off the PA Turnpike, the Bulter exit, Route 6 in PA. There is always something cool there, and they have free donuts 

I will be there selling and buying, hope to get rid of some of stuff and lighten the load.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 23, 2013)

Would love to go having that itch, but my ring of teleportation is still at the shop and the drive is 7 hours one way.
Also, selling inventory is low, having moved some stuff here and ebay lately.
It sure would be motivating if some attending members would post some pics of stuff they are bringing because the donuts are nice, but I can get 'em locally.
Chris


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Jan 5, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I have a flyer for this meet but it's at home. Tonight I can scan and post it. I suppose your user name has something to do with what you drive? Do you have a real Z16 "W" code car? I've had my '72 El Camino SS454 for 31 years now! V/r Shawn




Yes I have an original w code convertible ss454. The Z16 was a RPO code for 1965. Z15 for ss in 1972. My CHEVELLE has the ZL2 cowl induction hood M22 4 speed.  You should come to the northern ohio chevelle show with your el Camino August 1 and 2. I am the show organizer  http://www.northernohiochevelleclub.com/j1/


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 16, 2014)

*Butler Show*

Only a couple days away!! The weather does not look bad! Scott will have a open bar tab for all cabe members!!


----------



## hashbrown (Jan 17, 2014)

First post!  ive been to lots of swap meets but never got to go to a bicycle swap meet! how many vendors are suspected to show up?


----------

